# Lighting



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey, i know i have been asking alot of questions lately but i have one more. I have a regular light fixture that fights on top the hood. Now the thing is i would like to get T5 bulbs, and i wasnt sure if i needed a whole new fixture for it or whether i can use the same one. The reason why im asking this is because i have that wood colored lining on the tank with the matchign hood and what i really wanted was a T5 HO unit but i cant seem to find the HO fixture in that color......if anyone could help out it would be great.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can you post a pic of your hood? if you have a full tank hood, you can get a retro fit kit that screws into it. other wise. i dont know.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

My lighting fixture currently holds a T12 bulb which is rather thick (should have mentioned that in the 1st post) so i wasnt sure if i could fit a smaller bulb in there. BTW it only fits one bulb. Would it slip out or something? Also if anyone has a site that has a variety of VHO or just HO fixtures to choose from (colors) hook me up...

I think im def getting rid of the fixture i have now but im gonna need a new hood to support the lights...and that has to match too! Eep...

BTW some pics of my hood/light


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Hate to disappoint but no, It will not work. You will need a new fixture.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Reefneck said:


> Hate to disappoint but no, It will not work. You will need a new fixture.


Yeah i figured, any good sites to reccomend?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

This was the problem i had as well...but you can buy the arcadia IP64's or the IP67's. It can be done on the wooden hoods...but i am unsure about what kind of hood you have.

I just took out the original light fittings then screwed in the new t5 fittings. That way i now have my wooden hood that matches my tank and t5 lights.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hate to bring up an old thing but....could i just change the ballast?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes you could. You could get an icecap ballast and put a T12 VHO bulb in there but it wouldn't be enough lighting for a salt tank. A new fixture is the best option.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

or make a canopy!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> or make a canopy!


Thats actually a very good idea! i didnt think of that. First i gotta check out prices of canopies (if anyone sells conpies alone ,which i doubt) then i gotta calculate cost and draw up the plans!


----------

